# PreSonus Studio One 4 became any better for scoring?



## Jeso92 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I know you all have talked about Studio one for scoring before, but I have been wondering if any updates in the v4 have made it any better regarding workflow of scoring films and media.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 1, 2018)

From what I saw in the videos, not much. They added drum editing and step sequencer, which is all more geared towards electronic music and piano roll mousers.


----------



## Akarin (Aug 1, 2018)

Not really, no. A lot of new features for EDM producers, though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 2, 2018)

Notion 6 scoring?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 3, 2018)

Not implemented, only as export to Notion.


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 3, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Not implemented, only as export to Notion.


It seems disjointed to me. I love Studio One and have been with them since the very day v1 was released but I'm wondering if they are heading the way of the EDM, looper crowd at the expense of traditional musicians. Cakewalk started down that path and it was a miserable failure for them. My personal feeling is leave the looper stuff to Ableton, FruityLoops and Bitwig. They do it very well. That's just me though.


----------



## puremusic (Aug 3, 2018)

Jack of all trades master of none?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 3, 2018)

The step sequencer can be used for other things like quickly sketching out string ostinatos. After you can convert it to a normal piano roll part and finesse it. OR step sequencing in synth bass lines super fast. These techniques can apply to library & trailer music not just EDM. I would like to see them add Javascript midi sequencing like Logic and let us use those in the NoteFX area. Personally Studio One is coming along very well. All the Cubase you really don't need and comes with a Lemur like app that is super easy to setup and use. Just a matter of time before Articulation mapping drops, and don't forget the chord track is a boon for quick efficient composing...


----------



## puremusic (Aug 3, 2018)

Basically I'm waiting for MPE and Articulation mapping. It is high on the requested features list but didn't happen this last version update.

The only other thing I'd really like to see is better Notion integration.


----------



## Jeso92 (Aug 3, 2018)

I see. Studio one is a hell of a DAW. Really love it. But If they don't up their game for scoring, imma have to switch to Cubase I guess.


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 5, 2018)

What are you missing?


----------



## robgb (Aug 5, 2018)

Jeso92 said:


> I see. Studio one is a hell of a DAW. Really love it. But If they don't up their game for scoring, imma have to switch to Cubase I guess.


Check into Reaper. I went from S1 to Reaper and haven't looked back.


----------



## Jeso92 (Aug 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> Check into Reaper. I went from S1 to Reaper and haven't looked back.


Reaper better than Cubase for Scoring?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi,

I use Studio One Pro 4, I love this DAW, switched from Cubase Pro 9.5, yeah.. it's not totally ready for prime time scoring given the current featrures, but I'm hoping it will get there in the near future, maybe 4.5 will offer a built-in articulation switching feature, and maybe some other useful features for scoring applications. i.e. I'm using the 'Scratch Pad' feature in S1Pro 4, I find it very useful, and don't think any other DAW offers this feature. 

It's not perfect, needs some improvements, and added features. 

I also use a Presonus FaderPort 8 Control Surface, which works great with Studio One. 

Workflow is super fast, and it is very responsive, and stable on my PC. 

Looking forward to additional features via updates in the near future.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## robgb (Aug 5, 2018)

Jeso92 said:


> Reaper better than Cubase for Scoring?


In my opinion, yes. Others may disagree.


----------



## Jeso92 (Aug 5, 2018)

robgb said:


> In my opinion, yes. Others may disagree.


Could you explain in which ways Is Reaper better for scoring than Cubase?  Never used neither so. Open to options and all.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 5, 2018)

Jeso92 said:


> Reaper better than Cubase for Scoring?


Demo them both. For me, Reaper had me stuck in left-brain mode, spending an inordinate amount of time trying to set up basic functionality, while Cubase quickly settled me into a creative right-brain workflow. I've tried Reaper three or four times over the years, each time wanting to set it up as my main DAW, but it just never clicks with me, even after using it for a few large projects. Every time, I ultimately think, "Well...this definitely has potential." In contrast, the first time I demo'd Cubase, I thought within a few minutes, "I can't wait to start producing with this!"


----------



## Jeso92 (Aug 6, 2018)

right now im super happy with Studio One. Its an amazing DAW, only getting better. But, Im a beginner right now, as my projects become beffier and beffier, and the orchestrations more intricate, I might need to resort to a DAW that does that best.


----------



## lokotus (Aug 6, 2018)

robgb said:


> Check into Reaper. I went from S1 to Reaper and haven't looked back.


don´t understand this reaper thing at all. May be a good daw, but isn't anybody afraid that a 2-man show (not so many programmers) may suddenly stop developing the software ? Or is there a bigger team involved ?
Cheers, lokotus


----------



## lokotus (Aug 6, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use Studio One Pro 4, I love this DAW, switched from Cubase Pro 9.5, yeah.. it's not totally ready for prime time scoring given the current featrures, but I'm hoping it will get there in the near future, maybe 4.5 will offer a built-in articulation switching feature, and maybe some other useful features for scoring applications. i.e. I'm using the 'Scratch Pad' feature in S1Pro 4, I find it very useful, and don't think any other DAW offers this feature.
> 
> ...



Regarding scoring:
- Is something like timewarp (cubase timeline) possible in S1 v4?
- I have seen S1 V4 can open multiple project at the same time. Might be interesting for splitting multiple Music Cues. Can you easily copy/paster instruments from one project to another ?
Is there any way (button) to deactivate a project from using CPU (without offloading samples out of RAM) - Something like Start/Stop Audio Engine in different Instances of Vienna Ensemble Pro (VEP) if you know what I mean.
- Also, if you use VEP I imagine it might get confused or it is impossible to have multiple opened and active projects connected to the same VEP Instance ?
- of course Expression Maps switching makes it impossible to switch while doing heavy orchestral works mockups :(

Thanks, lokotus


----------



## robgb (Aug 6, 2018)

Jeso92 said:


> Could you explain in which ways Is Reaper better for scoring than Cubase?  Never used neither so. Open to options and all.


That's a big black hole that I don't really want to get into, because it's bound to turn into another ugly DAW war. But I will say this: low CPU and customizability. 

Only you can decide what works best for you. All the major DAWS are great, and some of the minor ones are too.


----------



## robgb (Aug 6, 2018)

lokotus said:


> don´t understand this reaper thing at all. May be a good daw, but isn't anybody afraid that a 2-man show (not so many programmers) may suddenly stop developing the software?



No.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 6, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Demo them both. For me, Reaper had me stuck in left-brain mode, spending an inordinate amount of time trying to set up basic functionality, while Cubase quickly settled me into a creative right-brain workflow. I've tried Reaper three or four times over the years, each time wanting to set it up as my main DAW, but it just never clicks with me, even after using it for a few large projects. Every time, I ultimately think, "Well...this definitely has potential." In contrast, the first time I demo'd Cubase, I thought within a few minutes, "I can't wait to start producing with this!"


Exact same experience here, though currently in Studio One. Quidado!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 6, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use Studio One Pro 4, I love this DAW, switched from Cubase Pro 9.5, yeah.. it's not totally ready for prime time scoring given the current featrures, but I'm hoping it will get there in the near future, maybe 4.5 will offer a built-in articulation switching feature, and maybe some other useful features for scoring applications. i.e. I'm using the 'Scratch Pad' feature in S1Pro 4, I find it very useful, and don't think any other DAW offers this feature.
> 
> ...


Regarding the FaderPort, I've also noticed that when hiding tracks in Studio One, they DON'T hide in Studio One Remote and I heard the same was true on the Faderport. Is there any word on them wanting to fix that?


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 6, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Exact same experience here, though currently in Studio One. Quidado!


The only reason I'm not trying out Studio One right now is the Komplete Kontrol integration in Cubase. Otherwise, I'd definitely give it a shot to see how it compares to Cubase.


----------

